# Officially Unemployed



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 10, 2011)

As of 11:59:59 tonight I am officially unemployed.  One of the many casualties of a merger between our company and theirs.  When the merge happened I said it would take them 2 years to find a way to eliminate all or the majority of our management staff - if not the front lines.  As of my leaving there are only is only 1 manager and 1 supervisor left in our entire building that were management staff with our company.  6 of us either were moved to another area (2) were fired (2) or resigned (myself and one other.)

So why resign?  The company was going to move me to another supervisory position which is an 84 mile a day round trip - before all of the driving required in the job - (after doing away with my job and making it a combination of what I and my ex supervisor used to do).  There are other things too of course that weighed in on our decision but the distance and huge amount of overtime that position requires were paramount.

So now what?  I'll be job hunting and home - and probably will pop in around here a bit more.  

Be seeing ya,
_Mrs._


----------



## corian king (Jul 11, 2011)

.Maybe it will work out for the better in the long run.
Good luck!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2011)

More time to spend with your owners....er pets, darn almost forgot my new job starts tomorrow @8:30


*:frown:Jury duty:frown:*​


----------



## StephenM (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck.  I got laid off in January 2010 and after a few months of not finding anything, started my own business.  I'm finally figuring out that I'm not cut out to be a business owner (4 hours of sleep each of the last 3 nights, Xanax, etc.) and have decided to start looking again.  (sorry, not trying to be a downer)

Pen turning is a good release from the stress though.


----------



## bobjackson (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck. Another door will open. Hang in there.


----------



## Brooks803 (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish you the best. I had something similar happen to me earlier this year. They tried to move me to a shift that wouldn't allow me to perform my other job. That job is what pays for our house, utilities, board for the horses...etc. It's a 24/7 job but not as bad as one might think. So I resigned and decided to give blank making a go. Been great thus far! You'll find what works best for you, good luck!


----------



## JimB (Jul 11, 2011)

Sometimes all the chnages are just not worth it. At east you made the final decision. Something better will come your way.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck Mrs. Maybe find some work at home type of job. Could be due for a vacation to clear your head? :island: I know the perfect place :biggrin: Best wishes!:wink:


----------



## Finatic (Jul 11, 2011)

I figured out some time ago that *"All things happen the way they are supposed to"*  Your next step will show itself in the proper time. Meanwhile, enjoy the time off!!


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a little scary being unemployed. But you'll get through it... If I can, you can!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind words folks.  I am sure this will work out for the best - whatever that might be.  In the mean time - I am just having a hard time knowing where to start!! I guess you could say I feel a little lost.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck, Linda! Exactly the same thing happened to me a year ago. In this economy, there are not many groups looking for CEOs or high level managers. The hardest part, as you are already discovering, is deciding which way to turn!

At least you know that there are others here that feel our loyalty to even the new company was betrayed. That is a feeling that is hard to put aside. I haven't dismissed that "screwed" feeling yet, and I am not sure that I can set those feelings aside.


----------



## Jgrden (Jul 11, 2011)

I went through this, like many others. The mistake I made was to withdraw from all social activities and cancel member ships when I should have ventured forward and kept the network alive. Use the memberships to the health clubs, civic clubs and what ever to talk to people. Good luck, we would like to see your work, however.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 11, 2011)

It is going to be fun!  I have some great plans for her. :biggrin:  I think I will stop here as we all know I am not too PC and the dog kennel can be pretty uncomfortable at nights.

In all seriousness this should give her a chance to get some things organized with IPD as we have several new items that need to have room made for.  With a little luck things could take off and that would be her new job.

It really is great having her home and her stress level seems way down.


----------



## Rchan63 (Jul 11, 2011)

Almost 2 years of unemployment, I just started to receive reg. pay checks again and I have to say it's a relieve. Best of luck to you.

Richard


----------



## underdog (Jul 11, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> At least you know that there are others here that feel our loyalty to even the new company was betrayed. That is a feeling that is hard to put aside. I haven't dismissed that "screwed" feeling yet, and I am not sure that I can set those feelings aside.


 
Having been unemployed a couple of times in the past 25 years, I can well relate to that sentiment. I finally realized that the only thing a company "owes" me, is monetary compensation for work done. They don't "owe" me for any misplaced loyalty I might feel toward the company. They are in business to make money, and the moment "they" percieve you can no longer contribute to that, you get to "hit the road".

Never is pleasant, I can tell you. The standing joke in my house is; "It's your birthday, have you been laid off yet?" That's due to the event of recieving a birthday card from the company I was employed with, the day after I'd been laid off. Happened, not once, but twice....

I've learned how to find a job though... Never have been unemployed more than a couple weeks after I didn't want to be. I strongly suspect that if I lose the job this time, it'll be a lot more difficult this time around...

Good luck on whatever you decide to do!


----------



## Jim Burr (Jul 11, 2011)

Keep your head up Linda!! Maintain your daily routine...get up, have a shower, make coffee...whatever it is. Keep up the social activities and make some pens to sell! All opportunities are open to you now!! Maybe take some time..after some brain rest...to re-train in another profession where your old skill set can make you new to another employer. Make sure you take the time to adjust and equalize...trust me :wink:


----------



## keithlong (Jul 11, 2011)

Good luck in the future, things will work out.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 11, 2011)

I think you could definetly use a little time off. But babysitting Mike will be worse than working.


----------



## Hess (Jul 11, 2011)

One door Closes as another opens


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 11, 2011)

\





EBorraga said:


> I think you could definetly use a little time off. But babysitting Mike will be worse than working.


 
OK Wise Guy.  Since you are so smart answer me this.....
107k people at the race Saturday.  Was there more or less than 250 teeth in attendance?  :biggrin::biggrin:  Wait a minute, do you remember the race?


----------



## mredburn (Jul 11, 2011)

oooooh I think someone's a little testy her first day off.. My wife and I tried working together ONCE! Now we know better.


----------



## IPD_Mr (Jul 11, 2011)

mredburn said:


> oooooh I think someone's a little testy her first day off.. My wife and I tried working together ONCE! Now we know better.


 
No Mike that is me Mr.  messin with Ernie.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jul 11, 2011)

Good Luck Linda... If you can keep a positive attitude and remember that as life goes forward all things work out for the better....

Someone above said keep your net work alive and working....  I'm retired now... but in my 40 year career, I think the longest I went between jobs was about 55 days and part of that was because I moved from California back to Texas and had to rebuild my network... and in truth, I worked my network from CA to find my first job in TX.... 

Best of luck to you.


----------



## mredburn (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok my mistake, I vote she needs her own avatar.


----------



## EBorraga (Jul 11, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Reminds me of a joke. What has 200 legs and 40 teeth??  The front row of a Hank Jr concert:biggrin:. Besides the race was so boring it wasn't worth remembering. I had a better time laughing at all the drunk Hillbilly's rooting against Kyle Busch!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 11, 2011)

I second,third and forth that....something with the # 403(very inside joke) in it.


mredburn said:


> Ok my mistake, I vote she needs her own avatar.


----------



## chrisk (Jul 11, 2011)

We're living very hard times. I wish the best to you Linda, and to all the unemployed people all over the world. 

Meanwhile take care of Mike and... JC!


----------



## ctubbs (Jul 11, 2011)

Linda, I was rewarded with a 'downsizing' in the mid '90s and started out having unkind feelings toward the upper management.  However, I did keep in touch with my friends there and soon discovered that I was much better off away from that company.  I even met the plant manager some 10 months later and actually thanked him for running me off.  The stress level in the old plant under the new management was horrible.  I am now employed back in my tools with no stress level other than getting up, going to work and coming home.

As so often mentioned, God works in mysterious ways.  As one door closes, another opens.  Stay in touch and keep your chin up.  The Sun will rise tomorrow and another beautiful day will dawn.
Charles


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2011)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> I second,third and forth that....something with the # 403(very inside joke) in it.
> 
> 
> mredburn said:
> ...


 

I vote HE needs HIS own avatar.  I kept the old account I get the old picture :wink:

_Linda_


----------



## mredburn (Jul 11, 2011)

heres one you can use for HIM...................:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Jul 11, 2011)

IPD_Mr said:


> It is going to be fun!  I have some great plans for her. :biggrin:  I think I will stop here as we all know I am not too PC and the dog kennel can be pretty uncomfortable at nights.
> 
> In all seriousness this should give her a chance to get some things organized with IPD as we have several new items that need to have room made for.  With a little luck things could take off and that would be her new job.
> 
> It really is great having her home and her stress level seems way down.



Heck Mike, our kennel is sitting in 99 degree heat so you could come down here, and let Linda play in the shop.:dog::dog::drink:
Linda I'm willing to bet a cookie that you'll come out a lot happier just don't take any guff from the rest of us retired folks :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2011)

bitshird said:


> IPD_Mr said:
> 
> 
> > It is going to be fun!  I have some great plans for her. :biggrin: I think I will stop here as we all know I am not too PC and the dog kennel can be pretty uncomfortable at nights.
> ...


 

Thanks Ken, you don't need to bet that cookie as I already know I will be a lot happier! 

Mr. - I just got done organizing it for the last round of new stuff .. you just making extra work for me 

_Mrs._


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2011)

mredburn said:


> heres one you can use for HIM...................:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 

Roflmao.  That's a good one Mike, but it makes me wonder if you have seen him in the mornings after not sleeping well the night before :wink:

_Mrs._


----------



## mredburn (Jul 11, 2011)

Must be something we "Mikes" have in common


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 11, 2011)

mredburn said:


> Must be something we "Mikes" have in common


 

That is almost as scarey a thought as trying to figure out what to do next   LOL.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 12, 2011)

*less*



IPD_Mr said:


> \
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well Mike I'll guess less...I've been around a long time and never even met one person named "teeth".......:tongue:


----------



## Smitty37 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Hmmmm*

Well Linda, I quit working 19 1/2 years ago...since then it's been a lot of fun.  Not much money but a lot of fun.

One thing keeps me sleeping easy --- The Lord provides....what I need he gives and all I need to do is trust Him.  Works for me.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 12, 2011)

Linda,
Wow, I'm sorry to hear this. This can't be easy or fun. I have been out of work twice in the last 10 years..
Make the best of it, as many have mentioned. I did some things when I was off that I couldn't have otherwise.
If I can help out, or even just listen..

Tell Mike to go easy on you ;-)

Johnny
♣


----------



## MrWright (Jul 13, 2011)

Linda.. I am sorry for the mistake I made regarding the 2011 Spring PITH.  You were NOT in this PITH program as I thought you were.  I had confused you with my partner
as the ID ... were close to the same.  I have also express my opology to the other people involved. 
My choice of words regarding your job situation were not in good taste.  My opology for that as well.   
    Frank


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 14, 2011)

johnnycnc said:


> Linda,
> Wow, I'm sorry to hear this.
> 
> Tell Mike to go easy on you ;-)
> ...


 
Thanks Johnny,  but in all honesty Mike probably needs to worry more about me taking it easy on him :wink:.  Considering I have so much free time and much more energy now ...

The honey Do list is Growing :biggrin:

_Linda_


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 14, 2011)

Frank,

Thank you for your apology - it is certainly appreciated.  Not to worry, I am glad you were able to get the situation straightened out and determined what was really happening - and hopefully you'll get your package soon.....

_Linda_


----------



## Woodlvr (Jul 14, 2011)

Linda are you calling Mike "Old" did you rob the cradle young lady? :tongue:  Didn't Mike say he was in his late 60"s or is that when he was born?


----------

